# Tengo una town and country 2003 que no enciende. Problema de ecu.



## luigiboy250 (May 25, 2014)

no hay corriente hacia la bomba de gasolina. la bomba funciona, intente con otra ecu de una caravan de un amigo y prendio.
Alguien sabe que parte de la computadora hay que remplazar? es una sbec de 80 pins. Algun diagrama o foto de los capacitores o componentes a remplazar me ayudarian de mucho. Gracias. ...


----------



## solaris8 (May 25, 2014)

te convendría ver si conseguis otra, aunque sea usada, sino fijate en el pin 74


----------

